# 23 Kangaroo



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

I just ordered our first family TT. Bought a compromise to fit all of the famliy needs. Does anyone know how many dirtbikes you can fit in a 23'? I have never owned a RV and need a lot of resources - mods, maint....The whole family is excited but we need direction. Thanks in advance.

2006 F150 Supercrew 5.4L 
2 Kids
2 Dogs
2005 KTM 450
2005 PW50
2005 4 Wheeler 90cc


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Chris,

You'll get most, if not all, the answers you'll need here on this forum. Unfortunately, I don't have a Roo so I personally can't help you.

But I can welcome you to Outbackers and wish you the best.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Chris1bea95!* action 
Boy, you came to the right place for answers! Especially Outback related answers!









As far as fitting all you toys in - and I will defer final judgement to those who actually own a 23 'Roo, but I think it's going to be tight. Two dirt bikes for sure, but two dirt bikes and a Quad?... Might take some 'creative' packaging! Otherwise, hopefully you have room to get part of that in the back of your F-150.

In any case, Enjoy your new Outback, and bring on the questions!

BTW, what part of the country are you from?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Chris, 
Welcome to outbackers!! action I have the 28 krs and an ATV. I would guess (







) that you could probably fit 2-3 bikes in it depending on size. Good luck with your roo, we love ours. Let us know how it works out for you. I just saw your sig, you would probably be able to fit your toys in the roo with some creative placement.


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, Chris1bea95!* action
> Boy, you came to the right place for answers! Especially Outback related answers!
> 
> 
> ...


We hail from Arkansas - moved here to work with Wal-Mart vendors. I am very execited to use the TT and will look forward to late July!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We hail from Arkansas


I think that's makes two from the Natural State, if i'm not mistaken!

Chris, my parents live in Horsehoe Bend, northeast of LR; sister lives in Clinton.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new Roo. Don't know about packing it but others will chime in. You've come to the right place for help with mods and maintenance.

When the Wal*Mart topic comes up again we'll expect a word or two from you.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

I am sure that you will get the answers you need....

Gary


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

campmg said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new Roo. Don't know about packing it but others will chime in. You've come to the right place for help with mods and maintenance.
> 
> When the Wal*Mart topic comes up again we'll expect a word or two from you.
> 
> ...


I sell stuff to vendors of Wal-Mart and do not buy from Wal-Mart. I have a saying - "buy it once or buy it at Wal-Mart"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Chris1bea95 said:


> I sell stuff to vendors of Wal-Mart and do not buy from Wal-Mart. I have a saying - "buy it once or buy it at Wal-Mart"
> [snapback]118904[/snapback]​


LOL...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hello and welcome to Outbackers! action

Congrats on your new Kargoroo







I'm sure that most if not all of your questions will be answered now that you have found this great forum. It's helped us a ton just in the week or so that we've been here...Keep us all posted action

Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Chris1bea95 to the Outback Family
And congrats on the new Roo
Post often and enjoy

Don action


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Woo Hoo. More 'Roo owners!







We looked at a 23, but our street bikes would not fit, so we had to go with the larger one. When we were deciding whether to buy the camper or not, we measured the cargo area then drew it out on the driveway, and then we parked the bikes in the area. If you can get the dimensions of the space, you could the same to plan your packing before you take delivery.

Does any one else think Keystone hit a home run with the Kargoroo?


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Chris1bea95 to Outbackers.com and Congrats on the new TT.

C-Mac sunny


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

madmaccm said:


> Welcome Chris1bea95 to Outbackers.com and Congrats on the new TT.
> 
> C-Mac sunny
> [snapback]119361[/snapback]​


Chris action 
Happy Camping
















Willie


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Chris1bea95 said:


> I just ordered our first family TT. Bought a compromise to fit all of the famliy needs. Does anyone know how many dirtbikes you can fit in a 23'? I have never owned a RV and need a lot of resources - mods, maint....The whole family is excited but we need direction. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 2006 F150 Supercrew 5.4L
> 2 Kids
> ...


I have the 28 ft Roo, and looked at the 23's several times, and I don't remember the cargo area on the 23 being very much smaller. This is no guarantee for yours, but (I have a 80cc wheeler and a jr50 bike myself) you should not have any problem fitting your toys in the rig. You could always load the toys up in your tv and take them to the dealership when your tt arrives and tell the salesman you're not going to sign until you fit your toys inside!


----------

